

Ask HN: How do you share password in a distribute/virtual organization? - devNoise

My partner and I are in different locations and occasionally need to share passwords for an email account or some other account relate to our project. What are some of the best practices for handling this?
======
jlgaddis
My company uses LastPass Enterprise (<https://lastpass.com/enterprise/>). It
works well for us (multiple physical offices in different cities, some of us
work from home, etc.).

------
zhynn
If it is ok for everyone on the team to see the passwords, a shared keepass
(<http://keepass.info/>) database is one way to solve the problem.

~~~
devNoise
Thanks. I will try out the OS X port and see how it works. Currently there are
only 2 people on the project, so everyone can see the passwords that I'm
planning to store.

------
DanBC
Meldium might be suitable? (<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5282647>)

(I have nothing to do with them.)

